# How much aqua soil for a 20g



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

I'm going to setup a bog for my beta and was thinking of going Amazonia and peat for the substrate but how much do I need?


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

Anyone?


----------



## Minor Threat (Oct 6, 2012)

Dimensions are needed. Multiple length times width times substrate depth for cubic inches. Roughly 550 cubic inches for 1 9l aqua soil bag.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

For a standard 20 gallong long (30x12ishx12ish), you'd need roughly 12 liters of Aquasoil for just over 2 inches in depth. 

Length x width x depth / 231 = gallons of substrate you'll need. Just convert that to liters.


----------



## jccaclimber (Aug 29, 2011)

LxWxD in inches divided by 61 gets you pretty close. For those that want it exact:
(LxWxDinches)*2.54^3/1000.


----------



## In.a.Box (Dec 8, 2011)

2 bag


----------



## hunterlook (Feb 21, 2013)

In.a.Box said:


> 2 bag


I love reading all the math above this then seeing this comment. 

But yea, 2 bags should be good.


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

a 9 liter and a 3 liter would work too, if you go shallower in front and deeper in back. makes a nice depth of field effect.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

P.S. My apologies for assuming everyone can convert gallons to litres like it's the back of their hand. Have been doing that a lot lately.

(For the record, one gallon is just slightly more than 3 3/4 liters)


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

20g standard not long but thanks a lot got an idea of how
Much I'll need 9l should be eh
Okay


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

Btw not growing very many
Plants
Maybe some lower light crypts that are found near peat bogs that betas are found in, other than crypts I'll probably have leaf litter and wood


----------

